# Ibook G3 suffisement puissant pour faire de la musique?



## mc-ready (19 Avril 2004)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir si un portable de base G3 est capable de supporter garageband et mac os X jaguar?
Comme je suis musicien , j'aurais bien vouu en trouver un d'occa uniquement dedié à ma salle de repet


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

jaguar sans probléme... mais je pense que tu dois parler de panther (x.3), nan ?

pour garageband, je sais pas trop, je crois que dans l'ensemble y a pas trop de probléme... mais t'as une utilisation limiter... 
mais t'as un budget de combien, et tu veux koi a peu pres comme configue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




regarde sur le sujet musique.. tu devrais trouver ton bonheur


----------



## Komac (19 Avril 2004)

Salut, il te faut "minimum" un G3 à 600 Mhz... c'est ce qui est recomandé par Apple... et encore si tu veus travailler avec plusieurs instruments virtuels, c'est G4 recommandé... à toi de voir


----------



## mc-ready (20 Avril 2004)

En fait j'ai tout ce quil me faut dans ma salle de repet sauf de koi enregistrer.
Alors je me suis dis qu'un portable avec garage band, pouvait ptete me servir pour enregistrer mes repets en passant par la table de mixage...


----------



## kertruc (20 Avril 2004)

Si c'est pour enregistrer une piste, à la rigueur, vaut mieux prendre un MD...
Parce qu'avec un iBook G3, tu risque d'être un peu limité...
GarageBand est très gourmand en ressource...
Avec un iMac G3 700/512/80Go@7200tr/mn j'avais du mal...


----------



## filou.nation (20 Avril 2004)

je confirme, GarageBand très gourmand en ressources, avec mon iMac G4 700 ça rame....


----------

